# delv fails after updating dns/bind-tools to 9.16.0



## befreesd (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi,

On a system running FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p6, I let portmaster update dns/bind-tools from 9.14.11 to 9.16.0. Then I manually updated BIND by deinstalling dns/bind914 and installing dns/bind916.

Now when attempting to run delv, it seems to have a problem parsing the root trust anchor from the bind.keys file:


```
[user@beast ~]$ delv -v
delv 9.16.0
[user@beast ~]$ delv isc.org
;; /usr/local/etc/namedb/bind.keys:31: failed to add trusted key '.': ran out of space
;; setup_dnsseckeys: failure
```

To rule out a problem with the bind.keys file, I grabbed a fresh copy from the distribution, but I get the same error:


```
[user@beast ~]$ wget -qO /tmp/bind.keys.916 https://gitlab.isc.org/isc-projects/bind9/raw/v9_16/bind.keys
[user@beast ~]$ delv -a /tmp/bind.keys.916 isc.org
;; /tmp/bind.keys.916:31: failed to add trusted key '.': ran out of space
;; setup_dnsseckeys: failure
```

Is anyone else encountering this problem with delv? The BIND resolver itself is working fine, as are the other utilities I use (dig, host, etc.).


----------



## alwillis (Feb 27, 2020)

befreesd said:


> Is anyone else encountering this problem with delv?


Yes—having the same issue.


----------



## befreesd (Feb 28, 2020)

As it turns out, I have the same problem on CentOS. Perhaps there's been a regression in delv itself; I'll report it upstream.

[edit]: This was confirmed as a bug in delv, and will be fixed in the 9.16.1 release later this month. This wasn't a problem with the port.


----------

